# bismarck bloodline



## travisjammer (Dec 20, 2010)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THE BISMARCK BLOODLINE HAS TWO DIFFERENT BREEDINGS GAME AND OR BULLY? I HAVE A PUP THAT WHOS MOTHER IS A AN INBRED NORTONS DOG FROM "NORTONS JUNKYARD DAWGS" THE DAD IS BISMARCK WITH AVANT SHOWING UP FOUR TIMES IN THE PED. IT IS ONLY A FOUR GENERATION PED ON BOTH....I REALLY WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT BISMARCK..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I cannot answer this question fo ryou but welcome to GP


----------



## RINGKING (Dec 20, 2010)

*chevy red dog / avant*

hello everyone! NICE TO FIND A COMMUNITY THAT LOVES PITBULLS..A FRIEND OF MINE DID A BREEDING WITH THESE TWO BLOOD LINES DO YOU THINK ITS ANY GOOD?


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The Norton Dawgs are Bullies. Anything 100lbs is bully.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to see a ped if any one has one. The only bismarck dog I could find peds on did not seem very bully. But I could be looking at different dogs.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Texas Sunshine Theres some bismark blood in this dog. Looks like weight pullers to me.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

From what i can see the bismarck line was started with a dog by the name of Abinets Bismarck. He look to be a mayfeilds carver Heinzel cross. With some good dogs. Of course that is a ways back, Since then seem that yes they have been used as only catch dogs and Weight puller bred to larger dogs like Camolat avants and Eddington for Size and weightpull. I guess you could call them bullies but there really in no bully blood.
APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------

